# sarm S23



## DavePT (Aug 18, 2015)

Has anybody used this on here yet.

I have seen feedback elsewhere but its sketchy to say the least.

What is interest to me is that it shrinks the prostate so could be a nice add on too my (slightly higher) than trt dose of test.

was thinking of running this with cardarine.

Any feedback welcome.


----------

